# NIN: Beside You In Time DVD



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I was able to snag this at a new and used movie/music shop and I gotta tell you that I'm glad I did! My DVD/HD/BR music collection is pretty skimpy as this addition DOUBLED my collection - LOL!! And while I do live my Rush: Live in Rio DVD, the sound engineering that went into the NIN DVD is pretty amazing! It's setup for surround sound, so there was no audio wrapping from a 2.0 signal - each channel has it's own purpose/job to do and the music really rang true. Since my only comparison (that I own) is the Rush DVD, I can tell you that vocals definitely came in alot clearer and while I realize that Rush's DVD capitalized on the crowds volume and energy, NIN's DVD focused on music/sound quality. Here are the specs for the DVD:


16:9 Aspect Ratio
480i resolution (the A-20 up-converter actually shined here...I was VERY surprised.)
Available Audio formats: Dolby Digital 2.0, Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1 Surround (this is what I ran it at and it sounded simply great!)
Languages: English, on-screen lyrics available, full-closed caption
Alternate Angle: 3-songs, real-time switching
Menus: interactive menus
Bonuses: Music videos for The Hand That Feeds and Only are presented in standard definition, as they were originally filmed, with surround sound audio.

The three rehearsal videos are presented in standard definition, as they were originally filmed, with stereo audio only.

Image gallery is presented in full 1920x1080 resolution.

I highly recommend this DVD/HDDVD/Bluray for any NIN enthusiasts - a very good transfer and audio reference material for a live show!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

This sounds interesting. I use to listen to NIN in middle school/early high school. I often wondered what happened to them. Some of their songs I really enjoy. So I may check this out.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I got the DVD and HD DVD version of this title, but I'm impartial...


----------

